
What's best?  low-fat diet?  low-carb diet?  vegetarian diet?  the answer.  - zurla
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/01/28/magazine/28nutritionism.t.html?_r=1&oref=slogin&pagewanted=print
======
mildweed
By reading the opening, the closing, and skimming the rest, you will see that
it has a fair bit of useful and accurate content, just very spread out.

And just as the article points out, it gave away its whole article with the
words "Eat food. Not too much. Mostly plants."

------
brett
Pollan's latest book, _The Omnivore's Dilemma_ , is worth reading.
[http://www.amazon.com/Omnivores-Dilemma-Natural-History-
Meal...](http://www.amazon.com/Omnivores-Dilemma-Natural-History-
Meals/dp/0143038583/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/102-3946590-2838560?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1191881143&sr=8-1)

The overall organization is little forced at times, but the research for each
section is really interesting.

------
mynameishere
Hunger is not arbitrary. The nervous system tells you what to eat. If you stay
with substances that were around during humanity's long evolutionary period,
you'll do fine: Meat, vegetables, fruits. If you spend more than 10 minutes
worrying over it, you've already lost.

~~~
zurla
if you spend _less_ than 10 minutes worrying about your diet, you'll end up
eating twinkies and mcdonalds most of the time. it's not trivial to find good
produce and vegetables in america. also, one of the article's main points is
that meat is not good for you in large quantities, but it's ok in relatively
small quantities (much smaller than what the typical American consumes).

------
aston
Was this a different link earlier? I read this article a while ago (and liked
it a lot). But the link I read from this post earlier today was about the
coolness of the Atkins diet and was not nearly as good. Whappen?

------
ecommercematt
The Hacker's Diet is an interesting approach to weight loss.

<http://www.fourmilab.ch/hackdiet/>

------
imsteve
Looks like a very long article with very little content.

~~~
drm237
And even less to do with hacking...

~~~
dhouston
i disagree. the interesting points aren't about food -- for example, it's a
case study in how a lot of smart people, over a long period of time, can fool
themselves -- in fact, the movements to improve software engineering have the
same kind of faddishness as nutritionism.

another interesting point was how being "scientific", and looking at
individual factors in isolation (e.g. vitamins) missed the forest for the
trees, and did more harm than good.

another takeaway was the extent to which "studies" are pushed around/mediated
by big political interests, e.g. the meat lobby and the marketing muscle (the
suns, microsofts, and Extreme Programming vendors of the food world) that have
a big interest in keeping the status quo.

~~~
nanijoe
In general, it is not a good idea to start a response with "I disagree". Makes
you sound as if you are looking for a fight, when in fact you may have some
legit points.

~~~
jamesbritt
I disagree.

